# My Kiosk



## Lindy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone - well I lived through my first day and made over double my daily rent - yee haw!  Here are the pictures of my kiosk



























Thanks for looking....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Jola (Mar 12, 2009)

nice display! 

YAY!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice display! Looks nice and simple.... I think it is perfect!!

CONGRATS on making twice as much as your rent... that is AWESOME. I am so excited for you. I can only imagine what it must feel like finally opening up shop after working on your business so hard!

So, what kinda feedback did you get from your buyers???


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 12, 2009)

I noticed you even have your own cash register! Does the mall provide you with it or do you take it with you wherever you go? That's neat!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats on your first day Lindy !! Very nice kiosk setup


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 12, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Jola!

Ashley - thank you - it is such a relief to _*finally *_ be out there doing it!!!  I bought the Cash Register from Staples for $199 and it is worth it's weight on gold.  I have to re-program it tomorrow because it lost it's memory (stupid machine) but it caluclates the tax, discounts, I have 8 departments on it so I can break out the different categories and track what is selling better.  With my Grand Opening I am giving 10% discount to everyone.  PLUS I have a draw for a "Diva on a Dime" Gift Basket.  People seem to really like the product and I had a couple of people buy from me that have never tried hand-crafted soap before but like how it looks, feels as well as the ingredients.

I had someone ask me if I carried Patcholi and then asked me if I would be willing to make some because it's his favourite scent - so I promised to buy some on my next order.

I like that people are willing to let you know what they would like so if you listen you can earn their business.  I even had my competition check me out!  And people recognized me from the interviews as well as seeing my ads.....

Okay so I might be a little excited..... :?


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 12, 2009)

Sa-weeet!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you Rhonda and Tabitha!


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2009)

That is one awesome kiosk Lindy!  Uncluttered and very attractive to the eye....well done!  You definitely know what you are doing girl.  And congratulations on making double your daily rent even while giving a 10% discount...._woohooooo_!!!

Tanya


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 13, 2009)

SO awesome! I have always wanted to rent one. Are they expensive? Well california is just plain expensive :roll: I should see about mother's day. 

GREAT JOB!


----------



## rszuba (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome lindy!!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Lindy!  I can see your sales going through the roof!!!!  I wish I had the time to do something like that.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 13, 2009)

babe i am so proud of you!!! great job!!!

You put in 'nuff work to get where you are now, and its beginning to pay off!!! congratulations ...so happy for you!! 

AWESOME job!!!

hope you have an awesome 2nd...3rd...4th....day .....month....year ....

your going to do awesome and i bet youll have no problem reaching your goals!!!


----------



## digit (Mar 13, 2009)

That is super news Lindy!!! Beautiful job!

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 13, 2009)

> I even had my competition check me out!



Who? Another soap vendor at the mall?


----------



## heartsong (Mar 13, 2009)

*x*

so happy for you!!!     

display is WONDERFUL-simple, straight forward and classy!  great job, there!

monet


----------



## misty (Mar 14, 2009)

Lindy, congratulations, I think your display looks super. And good luck to many many more good days......


----------



## Lindy (Mar 14, 2009)

Aww - Thank you everyone....2nd day doubled the rent so the cart is paid for now.  Today was pretty slow - a lot of people don't get paid until Monday and the local hockey team was playing and its the finals.  PLUS Hockey was on TV - so let's just say that the mall was a little quiet.       Hopefully it'll be busier tomorrow.  Today was 12 house but tomorrow is a shorter day - thank heavens they only have on elate night shopping.

Tabitha - my main competition in town came and checked me out yesterday and then today another soaper came in to check me out but she's not in business nor does she want to be.  Very nice lady and it was fun watching her check me out as to my knowledge & BS level.  I told her my soaps are made from scratch and she asked what I used to base told her that I start with choosing my oils, caculate the lye and I'm off to the races.  She laughed because my main competition claims to make CP from scratch (which would be right for CP) but when this lady asked her she didn't know the process.

Anyways my eyes are closing as I type so it's off to bed for me.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

That is an awesome kiosk,I am glad things are going so well for you..


----------



## rszuba (Apr 3, 2009)

oh Lindy it looks great, how exciting. i am getting goosebumps writing this. there really is nothing like meeting the people who will enjoy your products and all it has to offer.


----------

